# 1999 Chevy 1500 Plow help



## 99zrl (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi my name is Kyle i am new to this site and i recently bought a 1999 Chevy Silverado 1500 z71. from what we heard the truck has the HD front axle? Well we are looking for a plow for a decent price and are having trouble finding one and one with all the parts. i kind of under stand the difference between the uni and ultra mount? but not 100%.
Well here are my questions?
1) What plow is best for my truck
2) What mounts uni/ultra will fit on my truck
3) What am i looking at to get a plow installed parts and price?

Any information/recommendations will be GREAT!!!!

This is my truck.









Thanks ahead of time,
Kyle J.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Best plow is one where a dealer is close by you. You will need parts and or service at some point and the closer the dealer is the better. Except for the home owner plows most companies make a decent plow that works and it is user choice after that. 

I like the red ones but am leaning to the white ones the more I see them at work. 

If I was looking for a used plow I would go to that near by dealer and ask if they had any trade ins or used ones someone was looking to sell. Then I would have them install it and make sure everything worked correctly. Trust me it is worth a few bucks to have it installed properly by someone that is doing it for a living. 

As far as what mounts to your truck always go with the newest model style so if you later decide to upgrade you have a chance of being able to use the same mount if you stick with same brand. 

Price. Between $2500 and $5500 it all depends on what ,when, where, how new and how deep the snow is.


----------



## 99zrl (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for the info Reaper... not really what i was lookin for?? lol but anything helps right now...Thanks. still need a little help?



REAPER;856811 said:


> Best plow is one where a dealer is close by you. You will need parts and or service at some point and the closer the dealer is the better. Except for the home owner plows most companies make a decent plow that works and it is user choice after that.
> 
> I like the red ones but am leaning to the white ones the more I see them at work.
> 
> ...


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

cheack out the new western hts or just a mid weight. are you going for just your driveway or good size lots. there are alot of plows out there, but we need to know what your going to be doing with it.


----------



## 99zrl (Nov 10, 2009)

well its going to be for everything driveways and lots basically anything/everything!



the new boss 92;857035 said:


> cheack out the new western hts or just a mid weight. are you going for just your driveway or good size lots. there are alot of plows out there, but we need to know what your going to be doing with it.


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

99zrl;857516 said:


> well its going to be for everything driveways and lots basically anything/everything!


So basically you plan to use it commercially then? Or just basically on your driveway and ocassionally on a parking lot like you were a backup plower?

I would go with a 7 1/2 or an 8 but probably not any bigger personally.

Reaper did answer some of your questions also. $2500 to $5500 to buy and install a used plow at a dealer or from a private seller with a dealer install.

As for mounting brackets that will fit. Ask Crash or B&B, they can pull numbers from their wahzoo's.

Like Reaper said though, before settling on a western, find out who services/sells what brands near you and what the local guys say about each one. No point in running a western if the only thing near by is a blizzard or snoway..


----------



## 99zrl (Nov 10, 2009)

well i guess kind of a commercial type plow but 7 1/2 should be a good size.
Reapers info was good,
what determines if a plow mount will fit my truck?
what would you guys recommend on a plow and installing a plow your self?
we also have a western dealer i think about an hour away and a boss dealer pretty close. i think?

just let me know what you guys need to know to help me out :salute:

Thanks again



sechracer;857784 said:


> So basically you plan to use it commercially then? Or just basically on your driveway and occasionally on a parking lot like you were a backup plower?
> 
> I would go with a 7 1/2 or an 8 but probably not any bigger personally.
> 
> ...


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

99zrl;857838 said:


> well i guess kind of a commercial type plow but 7 1/2 should be a good size.
> Reapers info was good,
> what determines if a plow mount will fit my truck?
> what would you guys recommend on a plow and installing a plow your self?
> ...


Basically, most plows will have a frame to fit your truck. Just have to find the right mount.
If you have a boss dealer close, and western is an hour away, I would go with Boss. If you break something during a storm, you dont really want to have 2 hours in travel time to get a part.

If you are mechanically inclined, you can do your own install. If not, pay someone, makes life easier. Depending on which plow you get, the install time varies as with complexity.


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi

Look for a Meyer MDII or MD plus with a ST 7.5' blade, it by far is the most universal and parts are plentiful. If you find the plow and it came off of a different make or model truck the bracket kits are under $400 new and typically can be had for less than $300 used on e-bay. the wiring is all the same just the headlamp plugs are different and for under $60 you can get brand new ones.

This is waht a Meyer MD plow with a ST 7.5 blade , wiring and frame mounts would look like for your truck.


----------



## BMAN1 (Nov 11, 2009)

I am in the exact same positition, 99 silverado 1500. I can go with the used western that I have located or a New meyers st, a friend owns the meyer shop arund here. Is the ST a good plow for mixed use, I do one small lot and fifty driveways, does the ST back blade very well?


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i would put a boss 7'6 superduty if you have a close by dealer. if the plow isnt big enough, you could slap a set of wings on it for commecial and take them off for resi. mabey even look into a smaller v blade to save you time in resi if you have experience using one?


----------



## bravada75 (Oct 27, 2009)

*what plow*

I just put a boss sport duty 7 ft on my 04 dakota i also put timbren on the front it works great and the front end does not dip at all and it is easy to take on and off so after i plow i take it off it cost with the timbren and a amber strobe 4400 out the door installed with the 2 yr warranty


----------



## 99zrl (Nov 10, 2009)

thanks for the info i think we are thinkin about a 7'6" boss v-plow used it weighs about 700lbs i think so i would guess with some tightening of the t-bars and the timbren up there should handle it good right?


----------



## 99zrl (Nov 10, 2009)

i had a question  on here but i answered my own question :laughing: but still lookin for advice


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

99zrl;859353 said:


> thanks for the info i think we are thinkin about a 7'6" boss v-plow used it weighs about 700lbs i think so i would guess with some tightening of the t-bars and the timbren up there should handle it good right?


The truck would handle the vee with a few suspension mods and the correct ballast. But the issue is a 7.6 vee isn't really ideal for an extended cab truck for residential use. A vee is suburb in it's versatility for residential use but a 7.6 is also too narrow for an extended cab truck when in the scoop configuration for the same use, as they're 4" narrower than a 7.6 straight blade in the angled position. 4" doesn't sound like much but for residential use it can be the difference between putting the truck in the landscaping or not. As truck length grows so should the plow in width.

In your situation I'd run an 8 ft straight before I'd run a 7.6 vee. Either will require suspension mods and either will be over on the FAWR regardless but it's all in what you're willing to do.


----------



## TwoBrosLawn (Sep 10, 2009)

when you say suspension mods what are you talking about...leveling kit in front??? front and rear mods.....what mods should be done?


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

t-bars timbrens possibly torsion bar keys?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Depends on how much plow you're actually going to run but generally for a heavy plow on a lighter truck you need a T-bar change and in addition sometimes Timbrens also. Just depends on what you're doing.


----------



## 99zrl (Nov 10, 2009)

well for us we are looking at a used plow the 7'6" vee isnt going to work out anymore... now we are looking at a 7'6" straight or the 8' straight.... what T-bars would u recommend for this truck and application?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

GK coded bars are a good fit on a 1/2 ton.


----------



## 99zrl (Nov 10, 2009)

where do i get them? all i seem to find are the keys?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

GM dealer if you want new or a salvage yard if you want to look for a used set. The GK's are a common bar so they're rather plentiful used.


----------



## 99zrl (Nov 10, 2009)

so are the GK's off of a 2500 or something?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Yes, many (but not ALL) pre-'99 2500's used them making them plentiful when looking for used.


----------



## 99zrl (Nov 10, 2009)

to make this clear the old body style 2400 T-Bars would fit on the New Style 1999 1500 silverado?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Sure will, do it quite frequently.


----------



## 99zrl (Nov 10, 2009)

ok just seems like they would be completely different? how do i know im getting a GK at a salvage yard?


----------



## 99zrl (Nov 10, 2009)

and what do i have to do about Keys? and is this the correct part #
GK 
8615
15528963 (LH)
15528964 (RH)


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

P/n's are good.

You do nothing with the keys, the stock keys work fine and provide enough adjustment. However when you install the heavier bars you will reverse their orientation from how they're originally intended. You'll be reversing them side to side and front to back. They go right in then. And yes before you ask, the bars don't know the difference and it in no way affects their reliability/durability or load capacity.


----------



## 99zrl (Nov 10, 2009)

haha thanks ill do abit of looking to see what i can find thanks for the help very much


----------



## 99zrl (Nov 10, 2009)

k i just got done mounting our plow on the truck we ended up getting a western ultramount 7'6" straight blade and the historical RELAY system.... i installed the wiring and the mount my self plow works great the truck drops a little over an inch so i wouldn't think thats to bad got 430lbs in the back... now just waiting on the slow to come and need to find some clints but i dont know how to really do that ha. im new to this stuff any advice for this late in the season for bids?


----------

